
It’s Basically Just Immoral to Be Rich - alphonsegaston
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/03/its-basically-just-immoral-to-be-rich
======
troydavis
It took a couple paragraphs before I realized this wasn’t satire - or at
least, the author didn’t intend it that way.

By his logic, it’s also “basically just immoral” to have 2 kidneys. Quoting
except s/dollar/kidney/: “Because every kidney you have is a kidney you’re not
giving to somebody else, the decision to retain extra kidneys is a decision to
deprive others.”

Per [https://www.kidney.org/news/newsroom/factsheets/Organ-
Donati...](https://www.kidney.org/news/newsroom/factsheets/Organ-Donation-and-
Transplantation-Stats), “There were 5,538 living donors in 2014.” Everyone
else in the US, presumably including the author, is retaining more than they
need.

~~~
vbuwivbiu
you're missing the author's point: it would be immoral to have 1000 kidneys
while others had 1 -- that's the scale of the problem we're talking about

~~~
observation
A majority on this forum, including those people who believe their financial
situation to be dire are still in the top 1% of the richest people on the
planet.

Should our minimum wage workers be funding anti-poverty programs?

I think not, it's obviously more complicated, but the logic of such articles
can usually be applied in such a way and that makes me distrust everybody who
thinks in this way.

------
ddingus
Not at all.

However, so many rich people, big cuts in necessary programs, tax cuts, and a
majority of Americans struggling economically just does not look good.

I'm not even making a judgement here. I am talking about that struggling
majority acting out.

Gonna happen.

